

Ask HN: Willing to trade one video feedback for one startup tshirt? - melkisch

1. Take out your iPhone or video recorder<p>2. Tell us one thing you love about Poutsch or one thing you want us to change (https://poutsch.com)<p>3. Send the video to hello@poutsch.com<p>4. Receive your Poutsch t-Shirt (looks like http://blog.poutsch.com/2013/01/06/win-a-poutsch-t-shirt/)
======
Avalaxy
Why iPhone, are other phones not good enough?

